
8Chan Refugees Blow Their Anonymity - smacktoward
https://www.thedailybeast.com/8chan-users-migrating-to-zeronet-are-accidentally-revealing-their-locations
======
wtdata
Well, does the distributed hosting work with TOR?

What about with a VPN (like the free one included in Opera)?

~~~
ozmodiar
Yes, it’s in the article, but over half the users are not using tor and the
site itself is encouraging them not to.

~~~
wtdata
I know the article says they can connect using Tor. But by reading that
paragraph, I couldn't be sure if that allows the distributed hosting to
continue working properly, or if it just allows access but defeats the
distributed hosting functionality.

------
jammygit
I feel like people should visit their ridiculous site and represent less
hateful perspectives. The problem seems to be that they are living in an echo
chamber.

I find it weird that only religious groups have missionaries, but that
humanistic groups do not - certainly not on the same scale. “Hello, I am from
the not-church of modern day humanists. Can we talk to you about ethics?”

